# **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !



## Kestrel

I am pleased to announce the creation of team *CandlePowerForums.com* at [email protected]

The link to our team is here:
http://setiathome.berkeley.edu/team_display.php?teamid=159664

"Flashlight enthusiasts from the greatest flashlight community on the Internet."

----------

For those who are unfamiliar with the* [email protected]* project, their website is here:
http://setiathome.berkeley.edu/sah_about.php

They have been active in distributed computing & SETI for the past 15+ years.

The short version is that their software takes advantage of unused CPU cycles from your home computer(s) to run the minimal [email protected] software.
This software mathematically analyzes the vast amount of radio data from the *Arecibo radio telescope*, for the search for extraterrestrial life. 

The software can run as a screensaver, set to run only when the computer isn't being actively operated; or can be run continuously (& has minimal impact on a relatively fast system), so it can be either completely discreet or as aggressive as you'd like it to be.
Please refrain from installing their software on computers you don't own or have the complete rights to (i.e. work-related computers etc), as this usually runs afoul of user privileges and/or employment policies.

You can even use your Android smartphone - my 8-core Samsung S6 is faster than any computer I have at home (or even at work) and completes more work units than my two laptops at home, combined. :devil:

----------

I am the team Admin; for those interested in joining:


You can install the software here: http://setiathome.berkeley.edu/index.php
Then, (or if you're _already_ a [email protected] participant): From the 'team page', click "Join this team" and you're all set. Edit: Please note there is an *inactive* "CPF" team with no activity for ~10+ years - even the admin isn't available. Please don't join that team. :ironic:

If your [email protected] account name is your 'True Name' (), it is very straightforward to edit your [email protected] account information to utilize, say, your CPF username instead - this is what I did BTW.
... for example, "Kestrel":
http://setiathome.berkeley.edu/show_user.php?userid=10274600


----------


I know that we as a community have some very good computer hardware; let's see if we can make *CandlePowerForums* one of the leading [email protected] teams. 


And we can even get cool new sigline images. I will 'host' the team aggregate credits & ranking in my sigline;
However, individual users can also host their own specific sigline image; for example:


----------



## Kestrel

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*

Second post to contain additional information as needed.

----------
*Historical info:* (team ranking - total credits)
Day 001 (Feb 23): 16th percentile
Day 002 (Feb 24): 26th percentile (+10)
Day 004 (Feb 26): 34th percentile (+8)
Day 008 (Mar 01): 41st percentile (+7)
Day 016 (Mar 09): 54th percentile (+13)
Day 032 (Mar 25): 82nd percentile (+28)
Day 064 (Apr 26): 92nd percentile (+10)
Day 128 (Jun 29): 95.5% (+2.5)
Day 256 (Nov 04):
----------

Background reading:


The "Wow!" Signal (1977)
Interesting [email protected] Signals
The New "Wow!" Signal (2010)
How many people here run [email protected]? <- A brief CPF thread from 2002
Status of the UC-Berkeley SETI Efforts (2011)
Building a seti app for the Raspberry Pi


----------



## Mr Floppy

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*

I'm in. I'll dedicate a raspberry Pi to it but I'm down to my last Pi.

For those wanting to use a spare Pi
http://burdeview.blogspot.com.au/p/raspberry-pi-boinc-project-ive-created.html?m=1


----------



## badtziscool

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*

I'm in.

I just requested to Join team CPF [Edit: CandlePowerForums - Kestrel] when I created the account, but just FYI, I'm sending you a PM with info now.


----------



## bartko09

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*



Mr Floppy said:


> I'm in. I'll dedicate a raspberry Pi to it but I'm down to my last Pi.
> 
> For those wanting to use a spare Pi
> http://burdeview.blogspot.com.au/p/raspberry-pi-boinc-project-ive-created.html?m=1



Great idea! I just receieved a spare Pi2 B. I bet I could run it while it's dedicated to a IoT project i plan on developing [emoji2]


----------



## Kestrel

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*

Edit: Correction:


> To join a team, visit its team page and click *Join this team*.


----------



## Kestrel

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*

Argh! All this ground work and I miss something.  It looks like there is an idle team "CPF" from 1999, with *no* active members.
Even the team admin has been inactive for a very long time, so there isn't even a way to administer it.

Please note that this is the "*CandlePowerForums.com*" team, please join this one ...


----------



## badtziscool

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Floppy

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*



bartko09 said:


> Great idea! I just receieved a spare Pi2 B. I bet I could run it while it's dedicated to a IoT project i plan on developing [emoji2]



Those instructions were for the armv6 version. You may need to compile it yourself for the armv7 pi2. 

Alternatively, I have an old android phone. It's got a 600Mhz snapdragon. I might see how NativeBOINC goes on it. Probably take a week for one work unit but low power at least. Plan is to use solar power and hope the battery lasts through the night


----------



## Kestrel

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*



Mr Floppy said:


> Those instructions were for the armv6 version. You may need to compile it yourself for the armv7 pi2. [...]


I did come across this thread in the [email protected] forums; perhaps it may provide some info ...
Building seti app for the Raspberry Pi


----------



## Mr Floppy

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*



Mr Floppy said:


> Those instructions were for the armv6 version. You may need to compile it yourself for the armv7 pi2.



Sorry, to be clear, armv6 is backwards compatible on the Pi2. It could just work anyway


----------



## DrafterDan

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*

I just signed up.
Got it on my work computer, because it's a better spec than my home desktop which I almost never use anyway.

~Daniel


----------



## Str8stroke

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*

Looks interesting. I may have a old PC I can throw online and let it run this. I am curious, will this "screensaver" interfere with spyware or malware software?


----------



## Kestrel

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*



Str8stroke said:


> Looks interesting. I may have a old PC I can throw online and let it run this. I am curious, will this "screensaver" interfere with spyware or malware software?


Definitely no sin using an old PC, one of my computers is an old Dell 1.6ghz laptop which is chugging merrily away on this, 24-7. 

I don't really have an answer to your question though; the software is very minimal and if you don't look for it there really isn't much of a difference when the system is running it. I haven't seen any evidence or comments as to any associated interference (good or bad). :thinking:


----------



## whill44

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*

It's been a long time since I participated in [email protected] What the hey, I'm in and bringing over 18000 credits with me. I'm amazed I was able to figure out what login I used back then.


----------



## Kestrel

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*



whill44 said:


> It's been a long time since I participated in [email protected] What the hey, I'm in and bringing over 18000 credits with me. I'm amazed I was able to figure out what login I used back then.


Fantastic; just a FYI although your personal [email protected] account retains the older credits, they do not transfer to the new team - it's just new credits completed going forward.

Like you I had an older account and ran a *serious* number of workunits back in 2001-2002 w/ a first-rate dual-processor workstation.
Unfortunately despite my best attempts I could not pull up my old account; furthermore it was linked to an e-mail address with a domain name that doesn't exist anymore. 

----------

Happy to have the new folks on board. :thumbsup:


----------



## whill44

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*



Kestrel said:


> FYI although your personal [email protected] account retains the older credits, they do not transfer to the new team - it's just new credits completed going forward.



Don't that just figure. Oh well, I'm using a computer that never sleeps so there's that.


----------



## DrafterDan

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*

I'm up and running. I've got Avast antivirus on the comp I am using, no issues at all.

The screen saver is kinda fascinating to watch


----------



## Str8stroke

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*

Thanks DD, I am going to try and get my old one up and going with in the next few weeks. Tad busy around the house. That screen shot is pretty neat.


----------



## whill44

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*



DrafterDan said:


> I'm up and running. I've got Avast antivirus on the comp I am using, no issues at all.
> 
> The screen saver is kinda fascinating to watch



Back in the day that screensaver was what you saw when running seti but in much more detail and colors non floating. It was mesmerizing to look at. When they went to Bionic it changed to this. I understand the reasons why but it kind of ruined it for me.


----------



## Kestrel

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*



whill44 said:


> Back in the day that screensaver was what you saw when running seti but in much more detail and colors non floating. It was mesmerizing to look at. When they went to Bionic it changed to this. I understand the reasons why but it kind of ruined it for me.


I agree that the older screensaver display was nice to look at, also that the new 3-D 'rotating' one is a bit annoying.

It does look like there might be a few different screensaver options in the new software however.
At the [email protected] website / Your Account / Preferences / [email protected] preferences / Edit preferences, there looks to be four different graphics preferences available; I'm wondering if any of these can provide a non-rotating display view? :thinking:


----------



## whill44

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*



Kestrel said:


> I agree that the older screensaver display was nice to look at, also that the new 3-D 'rotating' one is a bit annoying.
> 
> It does look like there might be a few different screensaver options in the new software however.
> At the [email protected] website / Your Account / Preferences / [email protected] preferences / Edit preferences, there looks to be four different graphics preferences available; I'm wondering if any of these can provide a non-rotating display view? :thinking:



I did some testing and once you get to the graphics preferences you can zero out the vert. and horz. and it will sit still. But it doesn't look any better.


----------



## whill44

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*

Ha. I brought my new imac and a old laptop on line for a while and managed to just get past DrafterDan (i think that's his name) to claim third :wave: and was seriously eyeballing badtziscool number two spot  when I noticed Millguy entered the fray and is packing heat. :thumbsup: I believe my days at third will be counted in the single digits. Of course it's all good there's no i in team.


----------



## badtziscool

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*

Good lord Millguy is packing some heat. I think the only reason why I'm in 2nd is because I always leave my work comp on so it has a chance to do some good calculations during the night. Would it be considered an abuse of work equipment if I were to push out SETI to all of the computers at my work, including servers?


----------



## whill44

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*

Millguy moved to fourth. I can feel that warm breath on my neck!!!


----------



## Kestrel

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*

Fantastic, happy to have the 'new' folks here.


----------



## millguy

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*

Hi guys. Thanks for the welcome! I had been out of SETI for a while, but when I saw CPF had a team, it peaked my interest again. Nice to be here! :wave:


----------



## whill44

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*



millguy said:


> Hi guys. Thanks for the welcome! I had been out of SETI for a while, but when I saw CPF had a team, it peaked my interest again. Nice to be here! :wave:



I have this visual of you opening a door in the basement leading to a small secret room, flipping switches engaging the power supply, string routed around the wall of possible gray men sighting. Then finally activating the servers one by one as a ac unit whirls in the corner. The search is back ON! :rock:


----------



## millguy

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*



whill44 said:


> I have this visual of you opening a door in the basement leading to a small secret room, flipping switches engaging the power supply, string routed around the wall of possible gray men sighting. Then finally activating the servers one by one as a ac unit whirls in the corner. The search is back ON! :rock:



That made me laugh out loud.


----------



## sgt253

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*



badtziscool said:


> Good lord Millguy is packing some heat. I think the only reason why I'm in 2nd is because I always leave my work comp on so it has a chance to do some good calculations during the night. Would it be considered an abuse of work equipment if I were to push out SETI to all of the computers at my work, including servers?





Unless you are the Boss, it probably kill your paychecks, LOL!


----------



## whill44

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*

Man, I never even saw Millguy go by until the doors lifted off of badtziscool ride. Look out Kestrel prepare to defend youself.


----------



## badtziscool

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*



sgt253 said:


> Unless you are the Boss, it probably kill your paychecks, LOL!




Maybe I can convince them that instead of having all of these PCs sitting idle at night, we can use them to find alien civilizations.


----------



## Kestrel

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*



whill44 said:


> Man, I never even saw Millguy go by until the doors lifted off of badtziscool ride. Look out Kestrel prepare to defend youself.


Lol, something good to be beaten at, I wouldn't complain. 

FYI from what I understand, the 'recent average credit' category is essentially an average daily output, _after_ a month or so - with some sort of logarithmic decay to give less weight to older workunits.



badtziscool said:


> Maybe I can convince them that instead of having all of these PCs sitting idle at night, we can use them to find alien civilizations.


I think that is called the 'marketing department', lol.


----------



## whill44

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*



badtziscool said:


> Maybe I can convince them that instead of having all of these PCs sitting idle at night, we can use them to find alien civilizations.




All I can say is that I'm five years with this company and second only to the general manager, also 6'6" and about 300lbs and still got the stink eye when i asked about my work station. So I'm pretty sure that this is the full extent of the company's contribution.


----------



## Kestrel

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*

Btw, congrats to badtzicool & millguy for their 'bronze' badges (top 25% individual productivity), plus now the CPF team has that badge as well.

I have no hope for an individual 'silver' as I can see my average credit leveling off, but hoping that CPF can get to top-5% perhaps. 

Edit: also just wanted to celebrate what will be my last hour or so re: having the #1 spot for 'avg credit'; millguy will have it tomorrow for sure. :thumbsup:


----------



## whill44

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*



Kestrel said:


> Btw, congrats to badtzicool & millguy for their 'bronze' badges (top 25% individual productivity), plus now the CPF team has that badge as well.
> 
> I have no hope for an individual 'silver' as I can see my average credit leveling off, but hoping that CPF can get to top-5% perhaps.
> 
> Edit: also just wanted to celebrate what will be my last hour or so re: having the #1 spot for 'avg credit'; millguy will have it tomorrow for sure. :thumbsup:



After reading my past posts I feel that I might have left the impression of a individual competition within the group. If anyone felt that my poking fun was inappropriate I apologize because that wasn't my intention. I too want the Team to attain the top 5%. So every work unit counts. Being limited by the equipment at my disposal, I'm grateful for the heavy hitters among us pushing the team forward. Whether or not a signal is found will be a celebration for another day, in the mean time a little friendly team competition should keep it interesting.


----------



## millguy

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*

Thanks Kestrel. And thank you for starting this team. Wish I had seen it sooner.
Congrats to you for holding that spot! Definitely didn't come here to compete within the team. Just throwing what I have available at it for Team CPF! lovecpf


----------



## Kestrel

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*

Nothing to worry about; good-natured individual competition makes it even more fun. :wave:


----------



## badtziscool

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*



millguy said:


> Thanks Kestrel. And thank you for starting this team. Wish I had seen it sooner.
> Congrats to you for holding that spot! Definitely didn't come here to compete within the team. Just throwing what I have available at it for Team CPF! lovecpf



I think that's part of the fun. Friendly competition never did anyone no harm.


----------



## whill44

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*

I've managed to commandeer a little used system for a short time thinking I might get a little extra work done. Turns out this thing rocks. I know I have it for the weekend after that we'll see.


----------



## DrafterDan

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*

I'm just running it when I can. I don't leave any work comps on over the weekend (I'm the boss there). For the first week or so I didn't check my power settings so it would shut down after a couple hours. Happy to contribute at any level


----------



## sgt253

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*

Just joined the Team. Lets find something!


----------



## millguy

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*

Looks like it's crankin' em out whill44!


----------



## whill44

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*



millguy said:


> Looks like it's crankin' em out whill44!



Thanks, I was pleasantly surprised by it. I'm one of only two people overseeing this system at this time so maybe it will be available for a while.


----------



## Nitroz

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*

I'm part of the crunching team now too!


----------



## millguy

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*

Awesome! Two more crunchers. sgt253 and Nitroz.


----------



## whill44

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*



millguy said:


> Awesome! Two more crunchers. sgt253 and Nitroz.



Welcome to the Team!


----------



## whill44

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*

Congratulations to millguy for the silver badge, way to go.


----------



## millguy

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*



whill44 said:


> Congratulations to millguy for the silver badge, way to go.


Just saw that. 
Thanks!


----------



## psychbeat

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*

I just joined the team hahaha 
Huzzah 
I'm not usually connected to Internet with my computer as it's mainly used for recording music but I'll try n jump on here n there.


----------



## Kestrel

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*

Always happy to see new members. :wave:

Some interesting stats can be seen at the below link: (with cool graphs too)
http://www.allprojectstats.com/showteam.php?projekt=15&id=159664

73rd percentile for total credits (team) - and still climbing rapidly
99th percentile for productivity (recent average credit) - position *615 *out of 63,500+ registered teams :thumbsup:
The 'silver' (or even 'gold') team badges should be pending by now. 

----------



psychbeat said:


> [...] I'm not usually connected to Internet with my computer as it's mainly used for recording music but I'll try n jump on here n there.


The software is configurable to cache 10+ days of workunits if desired, so a computer with only limited connectivity can still be a substantial contributor.


----------



## whill44

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*

615 out 63,500+, I say we skip that old silver and go straight to the gold.


----------



## sgt253

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*

Having a little issue with computer. Will be up an running shortly. Good work guys!


----------



## psychbeat

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*

My old little laptop sure does heat up - needs a cryos cooling bezel - when running boinc 

I should probably nerf it to 80% cpu if I leave it going overnight. It's a 2010 MBP with a core duo so it's hella slow.


----------



## Kestrel

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*



whill44 said:


> 615 out 63,500+, I say we skip that old silver and go straight to the gold.


Merely two days later, I see that we're now #*514* out of 63,500+ teams for output - pretty good if you ask me. 



psychbeat said:


> My old little laptop sure does heat up - needs a cryos cooling bezel - when running boinc
> I should probably nerf it to 80% cpu if I leave it going overnight. It's a 2010 MBP with a core duo so it's hella slow.


I have to keep my 'fast' laptop (probably about the speed of your 'hella slow one' lol) propped up to improve its airflow, but the serious heat comes from my 8-core android.
It has to throttle down frequently to keep the processors down @ 85C, so when I'm home I have it sitting on the lid of my chest freezer for maximum output. 

-----------

Other misc developments; Nitroz has really picked up the pace, and millguy could actually form his own team and beat all of the rest of us on output - glad he's on our side, lol.


----------



## millguy

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*



Kestrel said:


> Merely two days later, I see that we're now #*514* out of 63,500+ teams for output - pretty good if you ask me.
> 
> 
> I have to keep my 'fast' laptop (probably about the speed of your 'hella slow one' lol) propped up to improve its airflow, but the serious heat comes from my 8-core android.
> It has to throttle down frequently to keep the processors down @ 85C, so when I'm home I have it sitting on the lid of my chest freezer for maximum output.
> 
> -----------
> 
> Other misc developments; Nitroz has really picked up the pace, and millguy could actually form his own team and beat all of the rest of us on output - glad he's on our side, lol.


 
I'm running it on my phone now after you posted about being able to do that. Only running two cores to keep it cool. When did we get the silver badge? Cool!!!


----------



## Kestrel

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*



millguy said:


> I'm running it on my phone now after you posted about being able to do that. Only running two cores to keep it cool. When did we get the silver badge? Cool!!!


Good point on the silver team badge - it certainly wasn't there when I posted ~45 minutes ago.
I'm thinking there's a lag though, as we're most definitely within the 99th percentile now (i.e. gold).


----------



## psychbeat

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*

Even leaving my laptop going at 90% CPU for 24hrs it's not doing much haha  but it's fun to participate!
I'll keep it up on off days for sure. 
Go team!


----------



## whill44

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*

Well, Nitroz must be burning High Test because he's definitely hauling the load. He might be sampling some of millguys NASA fuel!!


----------



## millguy

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*

Anyone else having issues with Boinc updating and downloading new tasks today?


----------



## whill44

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*

Yea, the server must be down.


----------



## Kestrel

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*

Yes, appears to be the same issue here too. I checked their website but can't seem to see any news of outages.

Edit: BTW I was browsing the [email protected] servers last evening, looking at their participant computer registry among other things.
The fastest computers listed were SETI-benchmarked at ~50 Gigaflops IIRC, while the slowest included a collection of such antiques as a few Pentium-75's at ~0.06GFlops. Can't blame folks for their enthusiasm. 

The listing aggregate was just over 20,000 Teraflops.


----------



## Kestrel

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*



millguy said:


> Anyone else having issues with Boinc updating and downloading new tasks today?



My two PC's have a few days of cached workunits so no issues there, but this morning my 8-core Android was starting to run out of work to do. 
So I just downloaded [email protected] (via 'Add Project') to keep it busy in the meantime:

https://einsteinathome.org/


> [email protected] uses your computer's idle time to search for weak astrophysical signals from spinning neutron stars (often called pulsars) using data from the LIGO gravitational-wave detectors, the Arecibo radio telescope, and the Fermi gamma-ray satellite. [email protected] volunteers have already discovered about fifty new neutron stars, and we hope to find many more. Our long-term goal is to make the first direct detections of gravitational-wave emission from spinning neutron stars. Gravitational waves were predicted by Albert Einstein almost a century ago, but have never been directly detected. Such observations would open up a new window on the universe, and usher in a new era in astronomy.



Edit: Unfortunately, the BOINC software runs only one project at a time; so I can't 'finish up' my pending [email protected] workunits while keeping the extra processors busy with new [email protected] workunits.
I'm guessing that Berkeley will probably be able to take care of the issue this morning so it's probably a moot point. :thinking:


----------



## millguy

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*

Good idea!


----------



## millguy

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*

New silver badge for Nitroz. Congrats!


----------



## millguy

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*

Looks like the servers are back up.


----------



## Kestrel

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*

Doh! I thought I'd be the one to break the news, lol.


----------



## psychbeat

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*

I left my old MacBook going all night last night 
Drop in the bucket for sure but fun to be a part!


----------



## whill44

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*



Kestrel said:


> My two PC's have a few days of cached workunits so no issues there, but this morning my 8-core Android was starting to run out of work to do.



I'm glad you mentioned that I probably lost a day and a half because I'm using the default settings for the cache.


----------



## millguy

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*



Kestrel said:


> Doh! I thought I'd be the one to break the news, lol.


Oops! Sorry. Should have left it for you!


----------



## Kestrel

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*



millguy said:


> Oops! Sorry. Should have left it for you!


Naw, better to be three minutes late posting to this thread rather than getting edged out on some awesome CPF B/S/T deal for example. 

----------

BTW, now ranked #311 for recent average credit; kinda fun to see CPF in the team ranking list now:
http://setiathome.berkeley.edu/top_teams.php?sort_by=expavg_credit&offset=300

Behind the Poland and Canberra teams, but ahead of Greece, CERN, Sky&Telescope, Yale, and Cornell - thanks to all for participating.


----------



## Nitroz

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*



millguy said:


> Anyone else having issues with Boinc updating and downloading new tasks today?



I did but it is cleared up now.


----------



## Nitroz

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*



whill44 said:


> Well, Nitroz must be burning High Test because he's definitely hauling the load. He might be sampling some of millguys NASA fuel!!



Lol. I just enlisted a few more computers.


----------



## Nitroz

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*



millguy said:


> New silver badge for Nitroz. Congrats!



Sweet! I thought it would take longer than it did.


----------



## Kestrel

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*



Nitroz said:


> Lol. I just enlisted a few more computers.


Very nice SETI farm Nitroz. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kestrel

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*

CPF is now # 293:
http://setiathome.berkeley.edu/top_teams.php?sort_by=expavg_credit&offset=280

... and millguy has a gold badge now. :thumbsup:


----------



## whill44

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*

Congratulations to millguy for taking home the gold. Seti must have a more serious problem than we thought, the site is off line this morning.


----------



## millguy

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*

Thanks!
Yeah, they must be having some kind of trouble.


----------



## whill44

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*

We are now ranked #260 for recent average credit. Not bad Guys.


----------



## millguy

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*



whill44 said:


> We are now ranked #260 for recent average credit. Not bad Guys.



Nice!


----------



## robert.t

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*

Wow, amazed that [email protected] is still going, at first I thought this was a zombie thread from the 90s!

Also, thought everyone doing this kind of thing was into either Bitcoin mining or protein folding these days. First the X-files returns and now this. Coincidence?


----------



## Alaric Darconville

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*

At the time of this posting, we're in the top 200! We're #200!

http://setiathome.berkeley.edu/top_teams.php?sort_by=expavg_credit&offset=180

Will we keep moving up or will we get knocked down again? 

I'm (well, my CPU and GPU are) doing MY part!


----------



## whill44

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*

To be such a small group I think we're making great progress. Of course millguy is blazing the trail so far ahead we can only track him with GPS while he stomps the high grass down for us. I just hope he doesn't run out of the nuclear fissionable material he must be using for power.


----------



## Kestrel

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*

Pretty cool, folks; *#199* (out of 63,500+ registered teams) for output, good job. :thumbsup:

With regards to total workunits analyzed, CPF is now in the ~90th percentile as well.

For being such a new team, it feels good to be ranked with the 'big boys'; *Hewlett-Packard* is only 5 slots above us with respect to output - but has three times the active members. 


Late afternoon edit: *#196*, HP is only 3 slots above us now. :devil:


----------



## Alaric Darconville

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*



Kestrel said:


> Hewlett-Packard is only 5 slots above us with respect to output - but has three times the active members.
> 
> 
> Late afternoon edit: HP is only 3 slots above us now. :devil:



That'll teach them to use their OWN brand of computer!


----------



## Kestrel

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*

lol!


----------



## whill44

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*

That was just mean. TRUE! But mean.


----------



## Kestrel

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*

CPF is now at *#180*.
Team Microsoft - yes *Microsoft* - is only 7 slots up at #*173*. Just sayin'.


----------



## psychbeat

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*

Amazing! I'll upload a few more credits next chance i get  my little laptop is pretty outgunned in this group hhaha.


----------



## millguy

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*

We are now only 2 slots behind Microsoft!


----------



## psychbeat

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*

Hahah rad. 
I've left my laptop running boinc all weekend - drop in the bucket


----------



## whill44

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*

Just two slots!


----------



## millguy

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*



psychbeat said:


> Hahah rad.
> I've left my laptop running boinc all weekend - drop in the bucket



They all add up!!


----------



## millguy

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*

We are now three slots AHEAD of Microsoft!!


----------



## Alaric Darconville

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*

I'm going to have to scale back on my core/GPU usage and the CPU time percentage once air conditioning season hits. Right now, my utilities are low enough to allow use of my system to really crunch, but it won't stay affordable for long!


----------



## Kestrel

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*

Ya I was thinking the same thing - no problem running [email protected] to augment interior heating during the colder months; however, running more AC to get rid of that heat is a different animal. Although I only run laptops, I'm really impressed with how hot the air is coming from each vent, and these laptop fans are running at a 100% duty cycle - when I turn off [email protected] the laptop fans turn completely off (not just down) almost immediately.

No AC here, but a similar concern re: indoor heat. I will probably leave my faster laptop up, but will power down my ancient Dell when I'm not using it - fewer workunits accomplished per kWh (& waste heat) for sure.

----------

#164 for output - great job folks  - but I think things have been leveling off already with regards to standings.
Team Microsoft was left in the dust (10 slots behind us now), but no really noteworthy teams are just above us with the exception of a few prominent universities etc.
(Penn State @ #161 I'm thinking)

With regards to total team credits, we're at ~93% now and I do expect this to climb for quite some time however:


Kestrel said:


> *Historical info:* (team ranking - total credits)
> Day 001 (Feb 23): 16th percentile
> Day 002 (Feb 24): 26th percentile (+10)
> Day 004 (Feb 26): 34th percentile (+8)
> Day 008 (Mar 01): 41st percentile (+7)
> Day 016 (Mar 09): 54th percentile (+13)
> Day 032 (Mar 25): 82nd percentile (+28)
> Day 064 (Apr 26): 92nd percentile (+10)
> Day 128 (Jun 29):


----------



## DrafterDan

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*

It's impressive for a little team like ours. I've added in my home desktop, but that doesn't run all the time. Every bit helps!


----------



## millguy

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*

And Nitroz gets the gold badge! :twothumbs


----------



## whill44

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*



millguy said:


> And Nitroz gets the gold badge! :twothumbs



I just saw that! Congratulations Nitroz!!


----------



## Kestrel

Good job Nitroz. :thumbsup:
Looks like things have settled down @ #160 plus/minus, with Team IBM and the entire Christian religion only a few slots above us.


----------



## psychbeat

Good times ! 
I'll try n leave my little laptop running this weekend if possible.


----------



## whill44

I took a vacation last week. Stayed at home and used some of the money usually spent on going places to build a medium gaming (seti cruncher) computer. At least that's what I told the wife, even though I don't really play games. When I come home from the stress of work, gaming doesn't relax me all that much so I never picked it up. It's based on a Dell precision T3400 I got at goodwill for 10$. If anybody's interested I'll try to remember to post what changes I made to it and how its doing for speed and heat management along with the total price. I think about $300 all in but could be less.


----------



## whill44

Just a quick follow up to the system I built up last week. Dell T3400 core2 duo (2 core) 266ghz shell, no hard drive memory or video card. $10 I installed a core 2 quad ( 4 cores) 283ghz $20 to my door, 6 gigs memory $52 and a msi R7 370 video card $150. The video card was one area where I knew I went overboard but I was trying to future proof, in case I wanted to do this again with an updated system. You could easy spend under a $100 and it would do just fine. I already had a hard drive laying around so no cost. Win 7 install $25 free upgrade to 10 was installed. At this point I was done. Total $257. Average time spent for a work unit on the cpu 2.5 to 3 hours X 4. The gpu takes about 18 to 20 mins. Heat, 158F across the cores at full load. To hot, so I removed the side panel that reduced it by 10F, still to hot for 24/7 running. I did some research and found Dell made 3 heat sinks for this model, alum which is what i had and copper for the others. I found a copper for $13 and now it's running 118F across the cores with the side panel on. Total $270. I also installed a 500 watt power supply $50 even though the 375 watt original was working fine I became concerned about the video card under voting so I'm not adding the price to the total. This build was a lot of fun and for me well worth what I spent. It's been over ten years since I've put together a pc system, I'm a Apple guy. I know some will scoff at money wasted but I'll have months of fun tweaking and playing with it along with running seti.


----------



## psychbeat

whill44 said:


> Just a quick follow up to the system I built up last week. Dell T3400 core2 duo (2 core) 266ghz shell, no hard drive memory or video card. $10 I installed a core 2 quad ( 4 cores) 283ghz $20 to my door, 6 gigs memory $52 and a msi R7 370 video card $150. The video card was one area where I knew I went overboard but I was trying to future proof, in case I wanted to do this again with an updated system. You could easy spend under a $100 and it would do just fine. I already had a hard drive laying around so no cost. Win 7 install $25 free upgrade to 10 was installed. At this point I was done. Total $257. Average time spent for a work unit on the cpu 2.5 to 3 hours X 4. The gpu takes about 18 to 20 mins. Heat, 158F across the cores at full load. To hot, so I removed the side panel that reduced it by 10F, still to hot for 24/7 running. I did some research and found Dell made 3 heat sinks for this model, alum which is what i had and copper for the others. I found a copper for $13 and now it's running 118F across the cores with the side panel on. Total $270. I also installed a 500 watt power supply $50 even though the 375 watt original was working fine I became concerned about the video card under voting so I'm not adding the price to the total. This build was a lot of fun and for me well worth what I spent. It's been over ten years since I've put together a pc system, I'm a Apple guy. I know some will scoff at money wasted but I'll have months of fun tweaking and playing with it along with running seti.



Not a waste at all!! It's all "personal research" and much more rewarding than a few expensive dinners 

I do the same with tubes speakers & components in my guitar amps.


----------



## Nitroz

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*



whill44 said:


> I just saw that! Congratulations Nitroz!!



Awesome!


----------



## whill44

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*

I'd like to make one last post about the Dell T3400 I'm using. I checked power consumption with my UPS and it's reading 202 Watts under full load. That's not free running by any means, but not as bad as it could have been. Like some others have stated summers coming and I'm in the process of clearing seti work units off computers that might suffer from the heat. I intend to keep this one system running through the summer months, hopefully that will be enough.


----------



## psychbeat

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*



whill44 said:


> I'd like to make one last post about the Dell T3400 I'm using. I checked power consumption with my UPS and it's reading 202 Watts under full load. That's not free running by any means, but not as bad as it could have been. Like some others have stated summers coming and I'm in the process of clearing seti work units off computers that might suffer from the heat. I intend to keep this one system running through the summer months, hopefully that will be enough.



Yah - I had to throttle down my laptop as its my only computer and I use it for my music recording. 
I have it on 90%cpu now and the fan doesn't have to run so high


----------



## whill44

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*



psychbeat said:


> Yah - I had to throttle down my laptop as its my only computer and I use it for my music recording.
> I have it on 90%cpu now and the fan doesn't have to run so high




That was probably a good idea. Seti pushes a computer pretty hard, the heat builds up quick and stays high. My windows laptop fan ran on high the whole time.


----------



## Kestrel

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*

Now that the hot weather is here (100F last Saturday), I've throttled down my 'faster'  laptop by 50% and my Android by a little.

Team CPF has certainly dropped back a bit in the 'avg daily output' ranking but we're up to the 95% percentile for total credits at least.


----------



## psychbeat

Hope to run mine a bit this week - been too busy at the studio and my laptop is already maxed out running protools 
I'm house sitting and can leave it going all night. I still get a kick outta earning a few credits here n there hhaha


----------



## whill44

A battle for position is under way. In the right corner sits the long time 2nd place holder Nitroz!!! With his ample supply of quad core computers and what can only be assumed as a cooler AC unit, comes out crunching. There's a reason why he's number 2 boys, he can bring the heat and stay cool doing it. In the left corner the challenger a scrappy fellow kinda sweaty but determined to cause a ruckus whill44!!!  As it goes back and forth between the competitors who will come out on top. Stay Tuned.


----------



## badtziscool

whill44 said:


> A battle for position is under way. In the right corner sits the long time 2nd place holder Nitroz!!! With his ample supply of quad core computers and what can only be assumed as a cooler AC unit, comes out crunching. There's a reason why he's number 2 boys, he can bring the heat and stay cool doing it. In the left corner the challenger a scrappy fellow kinda sweaty but determined to cause a ruckus whill44!!!  As it goes back and forth between the competitors who will come out on top. Stay Tuned.



How about whill44 and Nitroz combine resources and go for Millguy. Geeeezzzz!! Look at his credits!


----------



## whill44

badtziscool said:


> How about whill44 and Nitroz combine resources and go for Millguy. Geeeezzzz!! Look at his credits!



I can't speak for Nitroz but thinking of what it would take to catch up to Millguy is like trying to stare into the sun, it's just to painful.


----------



## Kestrel

An interesting current-events discussion thread over at the [email protected] forums:
Arecibo still threatened with closure


----------



## Kestrel

Hmm, after the BOINC Android update last ~Friday my phone stopped getting new workunits, would only complete & return what workunits it had. Would just refuse to get new workunits. Tried restarting, also removed & reinstalled the client twice, now I can't even get the software to connect to my account. Looks like I'm more than 50% down for output ...


----------



## Kestrel

BTW, if anybody is running this on their Android, you might want to avoid the latest BOINC update (& turn off auto-update for that specific app as well).
I checked the [email protected] forums and it looks like on some devices, the new version is mistakenly looking for only 64-bit workunits (which aren't available) instead of the existing 32-bit workunits.
(Am certainly not an expert, just relaying what I've read there.)

I've removed the latest version on my Android and am happily running again with v7.4.43. Just a FYI,


----------



## psychbeat

I'll upload a few units next time I can get my laptop to Internet  I'm still rolling but it's hella slow going for me.


----------



## millguy

whill44 is on the move!!


----------



## Kestrel

Haven't been keeping up with this lately (does my sigline pic even display correctly anymore? ), but still chipping away w/ a ~25% reduction in output.


----------



## whill44

millguy said:


> whill44 is on the move!!



Thanks, I wasn't sure you could run a amd and nividia card together in the same computer, turns out you can. Who knew! I'd like to report a sighting of millguy in the distance, just an outline Mmmmmm, might be a bush.


----------



## TheShadowGuy

I just found this thread. I'll have to add my stuff into the mix when I get home from my trip.


----------



## Kestrel

TheShadowGuy said:


> I just found this thread. I'll have to add my stuff into the mix when I get home from my trip.


New members always welcome. :wave:

We've fallen back to *#209*, but when we're firing on all cylinders our team output is certainly in the top-200 worldwide.


----------



## whill44

Well, the ongoing heat wave is peaking again so I'm forced to stop running during the day. There's just nothing else to do, my ac unit is just able to keep us alive after work during the day and still cycles on and off even at night. I will still run at night during the these dog days of summer then when fall gets here I can turn the crunching machine to high.


----------



## raggie33

I have a workstation with 4 i7s and 64 gigs a ram I may be lieing but I do wish they had a ps4 client I did folding at home for a while on my pc


----------



## psychbeat

Haven't had a chance to run my computer over night much lately. Mine is sllllloooooowwwww anyways but I still get a kick out of grinding a few credits here n there.


----------



## Alaric Darconville

The team is back in the top 5%! (Right now, we're #206.)

Total credit: 10,585,351
Recent average credit:	45,851

I need to pull some computers out of mothballs-- there's only so much the ol' UltraZAX can do (and when I'm actually using it it suspends work on the project).


----------



## psychbeat

I tried to upload a few completed tasks and get some new work but SETI was down for maintenance yesterday. Hopefully I'll have my laptop near wifi tmrw


----------



## whill44

I'm going on vacation next week so that's nine days with the computer off. After that though it's getting cool enough to run 24/7 every day, hopefully I can make it up.


----------



## Kestrel

whill44 said:


> I'm going on vacation next week so that's nine days with the computer off. [...]


That's the best time to have it running all-out, lol.


----------



## whill44

Kestrel said:


> That's the best time to have it running all-out, lol.



Believe me I've considered it but the potential for Murphy's law to strike would worry me all week.


----------



## Alaric Darconville

whill44 said:


> I'm going on vacation next week so that's nine days with the computer off. After that though it's getting cool enough to run 24/7 every day, hopefully I can make it up.





Kestrel said:


> That's the best time to have it running all-out, lol.



[email protected] actually revealed a defective processor for me, but I'm glad I was home for it. Running all 4 physical cores at 90% usage overnight, the system apparently rebooted. Later, I was gaming and the sound did the skipping CD sound like a DMA transfer error, and then the system locked up. After that, it'd fail to enter Windows unless I booted with only two cores active, so maybe core 0x2 or both 0x2 and 0x3 went bad. Got the chip replaced under warranty, thankfully. And now I usually do just 83% of CPUs and 80% CPU usage, just to be safe.

Now we're 224! I guess I played too much WoW over the weekend and so the system didn't get to crank away as much.


----------



## vadimax

IMO this SETI program is useless -- stars are so powerful radio pollution generators that no civilization is able to expose its signature... Unless they are capable to create supernovas. And if they do, much better they never know about us.


----------



## Kestrel

Anybody else having an issue with uploading results / downloading new workunits from the [email protected] servers?
My Android has refused to do such since mid-yesterday; unsure if it's an issue with the Android/software on my end or the servers on their end.


----------



## Alaric Darconville

Kestrel said:


> unsure if it's an issue with the Android/software on my end or the servers on their end.


I don't have the Android software so I wish I could answer that for you. On the PC everything everything seems good but I haven't really looked too closely.


----------



## whill44

Seti has been down all day. Does anyone know why?


----------



## Kestrel

Alaric Darconville said:


> I don't have the Android software so I wish I could answer that for you. On the PC everything everything seems good but I haven't really looked too closely.


There is a known issue with the latest version of [email protected] on the Android so I've been running an earlier version for a few months now.
However, this earlier version doesn't seem to work for me anymore so it looks like I'll have to wait for an update.
Which is a bummer because it is my main 'workhorse', running ~1000 credits/day - a whopping ~2% of the total team output, lol. 



whill44 said:


> Seti has been down all day. Does anyone know why?


Most likely the server maintenance which occurs every Tuesday. Sometime it's up by the afternoon but sometimes not.


----------



## whill44

Kestrel said:


> Most likely the server maintenance which occurs every Tuesday. Sometime it's up by the afternoon but sometimes not.



It's back we're good.


----------



## whill44

We're up to 192 with 56311 average credit. Looking Good.


----------



## psychbeat

I'm grinding away a few credits right now hehehe. Literally a few.


----------



## whill44

psychbeat said:


> I'm grinding away a few credits right now hehehe. Literally a few.




Every work unit counts!


----------



## Kestrel

whill44 said:


> Every work unit counts!


Every Signal is sacred?


----------



## millguy

whill44 is building some steam!!


----------



## whill44

millguy said:


> whill44 is building some steam!!



I'm giving her all shes got. https://youtu.be/bT8CRi9k4bo


----------



## whill44

millguy said:


> whill44 is building some steam!!



[h=5]I can see that Alaric Darconville is coming on strong too he must have his system firing on all cylinders.[/h]


----------



## millguy

I feel whill44 breathing down my neck! Jumped into the top 1% too!


----------



## whill44

millguy said:


> I feel whill44 breathing down my neck! Jumped into the top 1% too!



Wow, the air's kind of thin up here!


----------



## psychbeat

Hah! U guys r killing it!!
I've been running my little laptop flat out for three days hehe.


----------



## Kestrel

You folks crack me up. 
With my 8-core S6 offline for an indetermimate period (), I got another ancient 1.6Ghz machine up an running.


----------



## millguy

I felt a warm breeze as you went by whill44!! :twothumbs


----------



## psychbeat

I'm reading "The Three Body Problem"
which has some SETI going on. 
It's pretty good!
No spoilers


----------



## whill44

millguy said:


> I felt a warm breeze as you went by whill44!! :twothumbs



Trust me it took much more effort than i can maintain on a dally basis. It won't last long. By the way how do you get this thing outta second gear!?!


----------



## Alaric Darconville

whill44 said:


> I can see that Alaric Darconville is coming on strong too he must have his system firing on all cylinders.


Running it on 88% of CPUs (7 of my 8 cores) at 65% duty cycle, plus the in-chip graphics (HD 530) and my GTX 970. 
'Course, playing WoW or Ark: Survival Evolved means not crunching work units.

(I wonder how much quicker a GTX 1070 or 1080 would be than the 970...)

Our team is #176 for now!


----------



## psychbeat

For the horde!!!!!

I mean.... CPF!!!


----------



## whill44

millguy said:


> I felt a warm breeze as you went by whill44!! :twothumbs



Well, everything is back to normal. I've had my 15 min's in front and am looking forward to a rest from trail blazing. Millguy was such a gentleman as he walked quietly by with a little wave, as if to say thanks for the break but your in my spot....


----------



## millguy

You were really flying.:rock: Whats causing you to back off?


----------



## millguy

Double post


----------



## whill44

millguy said:


> You were really flying.:rock: Whats causing you to back off?



I'm only using the computers i have at home. Now that it's cooler the one i built to run seti 24/7 is going full blast and doing very well. However it's old tech compared to the more recent stuff. I also have another cheap (goodwill) computer I'm running just to help out. These two win10 computers are the bulk of my contribution to the effort, mainly because I have no real use for windows and they can crunch right along without interference. Now my 2015 imac is another seti crunching beast and really helps to push us up, but I use it for everything including home entertainment. It was very expensive to buy and would be almost impossible to repair, and because Apple worries more about looks than heat removal it runs to hot for my liking when on seti. I don't want to start a Apple vs PC bashing contest. I'm very happy to own and use Apple products and in every other way they are what i like in a computer. Just not where seti is concerned at lest as far as the imacs go.


----------



## Alaric Darconville

My "recent average credit" keeps dropping lately... not sure why!


----------



## psychbeat

I left my comp on for 3days during thanksgiving
Grinded a few more credits. Running right now for a little


----------



## whill44

Alaric Darconville said:


> My "recent average credit" keeps dropping lately... not sure why!



After taking a quick look at your stat's you don't seem to be using the 8 core cpu at all or very little. The gpu's are doing all the work. Check your settings. Hope this helps.


----------



## whill44

psychbeat said:


> I left my comp on for 3days during thanksgiving
> Grinded a few more credits. Running right now for a little



What is the temp increase you see when running your macbook pro on seti? I bet the fan is running hard.


----------



## Alaric Darconville

whill44 said:


> After taking a quick look at your stat's you don't seem to be using the 8 core cpu at all or very little. The gpu's are doing all the work. Check your settings. Hope this helps.


It's weird, because I told it to use 90% cores and 90% CPU time (it's a lot cooler in the house lately) but I don't really hear it ramp up a lot. I set it this time to just run regardless of the system being used but for set hours at night. Something must be making it panic that the system is "in use" when it's not...

The GPU (particularly the GTX 970) should really be crushing the CPUs at this, though.

I do see the RAC has gone back up since last night's changes.


----------



## psychbeat

whill44 said:


> What is the temp increase you see when running your macbook pro on seti? I bet the fan is running hard.


Yah it was CRAZY at first but not as bad once I Nerfed it to 80 or 90%. 

I recently bought a used MacBook Air so that I can leave the pro at my studio but I feel weird leaving it alone running SETI for days .... would be terrible to start a fire [emoji91] [emoji91][emoji91][emoji91]with all of the expensive vintage music gear in there.


----------



## Kestrel

*Re: Team CandlePowerForums for SETIhome*

With my Android offline re: SETI, I got down to <800 RAC with only my two old & older laptops.

A couple of weeks ago I picked up two 2-core Craigslist specials; am in the process of getting them up to speed software-wise but am back to ~1900 this morning.

So team CPF is ranked 195 now, not bad.


----------



## psychbeat

I used boinc/SETI to break in a fresh battery on my MacBook Air last night. 
Thing was roasting hot


----------



## whill44

I call it Colossus!

Alright guys last week I had some time on my hands and decided to go to the local goodwill to see what they had in computer parts. After 10 min of looking at the usual junk, I was leaving when a employee rolled out a 2' x 2' black corsair computer case. It had a clear window in the side and I could see an Asus motherboard with a corsair water cooler still attached to the cpu socket. The sticker said does not cool. Price $75. I figured any large corsair case was worth that so I lugged it out a very happy man. I got it home (this thing is huge) and dissembled it to discover the motherboard is a Asus Maximus V Formula with a i7 3770k (4 cores hyperthreaded to 8) 3.5ghz cpu. I was pretty sure the board and or cpu was dead but it would be worth a few bucks to buy a simple cpu cooler to find out. Lo and behold it works, they both work. I've invested in a high end cpu air cooler and transferred the video cards from my Dell T3400 to the new system. According to my ups I'm getting twice the work done while using the same amount of power. I'll be tweaking it in the coming weeks, but so far it's the most powerful windows pc I've ever owned. Obviously this has become my main seti cruncher and I believe will be the one computer does it all boinc solution I've been hoping for. Happy Crunching.


----------



## psychbeat

whill44 said:


> I call it Colossus!
> 
> Alright guys last week I had some time on my hands and decided to go to the local goodwill to see what they had in computer parts. After 10 min of looking at the usual junk, I was leaving when a employee rolled out a 2' x 2' black corsair computer case. It had a clear window in the side and I could see an Asus motherboard with a corsair water cooler still attached to the cpu socket. The sticker said does not cool. Price $75. I figured any large corsair case was worth that so I lugged it out a very happy man. I got it home (this thing is huge) and dissembled it to discover the motherboard is a Asus Maximus V Formula with a i7 3770k (4 cores hyperthreaded to 8) 3.5ghz cpu. I was pretty sure the board and or cpu was dead but it would be worth a few bucks to buy a simple cpu cooler to find out. Lo and behold it works, they both work. I've invested in a high end cpu air cooler and transferred the video cards from my Dell T3400 to the new system. According to my ups I'm getting twice the work done while using the same amount of power. I'll be tweaking it in the coming weeks, but so far it's the most powerful windows pc I've ever owned. Obviously this has become my main seti cruncher and I believe will be the one computer does it all boinc solution I've been hoping for. Happy Crunching.



That sounds super fun 
Almost as fun as modding/lego-ing a light. 
I'm gonna be outta town/country for January so need to finish the rest of my work units!


----------



## whill44

psychbeat said:


> That sounds super fun
> Almost as fun as modding/lego-ing a light.
> I'm gonna be outta town/country for January so need to finish the rest of my work units!



I just remembered, this was the first time I've worked on a case with a black interior. I had to put into service my old Zebralight H51w Neutral LED Headlamp. It is well abused from work and has a magnet glued to the battery cap. I was amazed at how much trouble I was having seeing inside a blacked out case with the motherboard base also being black. The H51w was just the tool I need to over come the problem.


----------



## millguy

whill44 said:


> I call it Colossus!
> 
> Alright guys last week I had some time on my hands and decided to go to the local goodwill to see what they had in computer parts. After 10 min of looking at the usual junk, I was leaving when a employee rolled out a 2' x 2' black corsair computer case. It had a clear window in the side and I could see an Asus motherboard with a corsair water cooler still attached to the cpu socket. The sticker said does not cool. Price $75. I figured any large corsair case was worth that so I lugged it out a very happy man. I got it home (this thing is huge) and dissembled it to discover the motherboard is a Asus Maximus V Formula with a i7 3770k (4 cores hyperthreaded to 8) 3.5ghz cpu. I was pretty sure the board and or cpu was dead but it would be worth a few bucks to buy a simple cpu cooler to find out. Lo and behold it works, they both work. I've invested in a high end cpu air cooler and transferred the video cards from my Dell T3400 to the new system. According to my ups I'm getting twice the work done while using the same amount of power. I'll be tweaking it in the coming weeks, but so far it's the most powerful windows pc I've ever owned. Obviously this has become my main seti cruncher and I believe will be the one computer does it all boinc solution I've been hoping for. Happy Crunching.



Nice find!!


----------



## Kestrel

OK folks we've drifted back to ~222 over the holidays - our RAC isn't that bad @ ~56K, so maybe the other teams got some new hardware for Christmas?

My overall computer setup had been declining last year and I was down to 1.5 slow laptops and no smartphone.

After doing major computer revisions here over the past 1-2 months (including getting a new phone and a few inexpensive Craigslist laptops, and some fresh Win7 installs w/ more RAM), I've got a decent little SETI farm running now:

Dell two-core 2.4 GHz
Lenovo two-core 2.0 GHz
Dell two-core 1.66 GHz
Dell one-core 1.6 GHz
Samsung S7 four-core
Samsung S4 two-core (old backup phone, keeping plugged in & set up for Wi-Fi only)
 
I know that the four laptops looks a little silly, but I've always wanted one laptop per room anyway and this pretty much gets me there.


----------



## whill44

Kestrel said:


> My overall computer setup had been declining last year and I was down to 1.5 slow laptops and no smartphone.
> 
> After doing major computer revisions here over the past 1-2 months (including getting a new phone and a few inexpensive Craigslist laptops, and some fresh Win7 installs w/ more RAM), I've got a decent little SETI farm running now:




Glad to hear that things are getting worked out. Running [email protected] is a lot of fun but the challenges of maintaining even obsolete equipment can be time consuming and costly. I for one have completely blown my hobby budget for the foreseeable future. The amount of animosity radiating from my wife over the total money spent is starting to generate a small amount of heat that can be felt whenever she enters the room . 

Actually she's just glad I've quit buying flashlights and folding knives for a while, as they were starting to pile up. I did mange to get Colossus up and running before the money ran out. I'm very pleased with the speed at which work units are being completed. Hopefully the team can regain some lost ground before summer sets in and the heat becomes a issue.


----------



## Kestrel

The new hardware is starting to make itself felt - my RAC is over 3,000 for the first time, getting me the #3 spot; and the team is on its way back up as well.


----------



## DrafterDan

a quick update from your Arizona team. I passed 500k credits on my desktop computer. Still pluggin' away!

View attachment 4476


----------



## Alaric Darconville

Kestrel said:


> The new hardware is starting to make itself felt - my RAC is over 3,000 for the first time, getting me the #3 spot


#4, but hey, not bad! I'm only able to crank so hard like this because I've shut the vent to the office and it's doing the space heating right now. (It's WAY toasty in there!)



> and the team is on its way back up as well.


#167 now!


----------



## psychbeat

Wow - u guys are killing it!!

I've been on a surf trip to Baja for a month off the grid. 
Will grind some units this week


----------



## whill44

psychbeat said:


> Wow - u guys are killing it!!
> 
> I've been on a surf trip to Baja for a month off the grid.
> Will grind some units this week




Yea, I'm sitting at home running computers as space heaters so I don't freeze to death and your in Baja for a month. I killed it alright......:shakehead


----------



## millguy

whill44 said:


> Yea, I'm sitting at home running computers as space heaters so I don't freeze to death and your in Baja for a month. I killed it alright......:shakehead



:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## psychbeat

whill44 said:


> Yea, I'm sitting at home running computers as space heaters so I don't freeze to death and your in Baja for a month. I killed it alright......:shakehead



Haha - next trip I'll have to bring a few thousand watts of solar and a satellite hookup... and invite team CPF too


----------



## whill44

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*

Well it's been a while. Starting to get warm here. How is everyone doing? Ready for summer? What's our standing now Kestrel?


----------



## millguy

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*

Looks like Alaric Darconville's recent average is growing fast!
I've got 1 comp. that is really under performing, but have not had a chance to dig and see why. It was doing well. I need to re-check the settings.


----------



## whill44

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*

Yea, he does really good with just the dedicated GPU and on board graphics. I don't believe he's using the CPU because of a heating problem he had earlier. I can't remember. Frankly though the video cards do the most work in the shortest amount of time anyway. Just taking a quick look and I may be wrong but I believe he has the most powerful over all single computer among us. As far as your computer under performing, is it the 8350? Whichever one it is I hope you can get it fixed the way you want. Happy Easter.


----------



## Alaric Darconville

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*



millguy said:


> Looks like Alaric Darconville's recent average is growing fast!


It grows and shrinks... In the 17K range.



whill44 said:


> Yea, he does really good with just the dedicated GPU and on board graphics. I don't believe he's using the CPU because of a heating problem he had earlier. I can't remember. Frankly though the video cards do the most work in the shortest amount of time anyway.



The GTX 970 is fantastic-- really great for gaming and so far still convincing enough that I'm not moving to a GTX 1080 Ti any time soon. I use a little CPU but it is mostly the GPUs now. I had to get a warranty replacement on the original 6700K because all that crunching must have revealed a defect.



> Just taking a quick look and I may be wrong but I believe he has the most powerful over all single computer among us.


But both of you have a pretty decent fleet, and it seems like having two GTX 1050s beats a single GTX 970, too (this system). That average credit is tremendous!


----------



## Kestrel

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*



whill44 said:


> Well it's been a while. Starting to get warm here. How is everyone doing? Ready for summer? What's our standing now Kestrel?


Looks like #173 for team standing right now; just ahead of both the Argentina & Denmark teams.
Pretty good; the highest we've been I think.


----------



## Alaric Darconville

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*



Kestrel said:


> Looks like #173 for team standing right now; just ahead of both the Argentina & Denmark teams.
> Pretty good; the highest we've been I think.



Well, in a while, but:


Kestrel said:


> Good job Nitroz. :thumbsup:
> Looks like things have settled down @ #160 plus/minus, with Team IBM and the entire Christian religion only a few slots above us.


----------



## whill44

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*



Alaric Darconville said:


> The GTX 970 is fantastic-- really great for gaming and so far still convincing enough that I'm not moving to a GTX 1080 Ti any time soon.




Owning a 1080Ti is just a dream for me at this point but the 1050's work well enough. As far as the statement about the most powerful computer, I was referring to the Measured floating point speed and Measured integer speed rating seti gives each system. I'm not sure how they come up with the numbers but it's a good reference point. #173 pretty good Kestrel Thanks.


----------



## DrafterDan

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*

posting a mini-milestone. Hitting 750k credits for SETI

View attachment 5328


----------



## whill44

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*



DrafterDan said:


> posting a mini-milestone. Hitting 750k credits for SETI
> 
> View attachment 5328




Looking Good, keep them coming.


----------



## psychbeat

I'll try n run a bit this weekend ... maybe get up to 50K TOTAL hahaha.


----------



## Alaric Darconville

We were at 165 briefly, now 167. 
I added another system, an IBM x3650 with a PCIe x8 GT730. Unfortunately, the GT730 keeps returning "Error while computing"; I'll update the drivers this evening.


----------



## whill44

Alaric Darconville said:


> We were at 165 briefly, now 167.
> I added another system, an IBM x3650 with a PCIe x8 GT730. Unfortunately, the GT730 keeps returning "Error while computing"; I'll update the drivers this evening.




164 now we're climbing slowly.


----------



## raggie33

will my gtx 950 help at all


----------



## millguy

New rules at work have forced me to retire two of my crunchers. I will still keep the ones at home going 24/7.


----------



## whill44

millguy said:


> New rules at work have forced me to retire two of my crunchers. I will still keep the ones at home going 24/7.



That's a shame, but glad to hear your able to run the home units. I'm moving some stuff around over the next few weeks and I've taken my best machine off line to install it in a new case possibly to sell. In the meantime I've set up a nearly as good replacement unit to keep up with the rest of the group. Still crunching.


----------



## whill44

Alaric Darconville is on the move. I can feel that hot breath on my neck!


----------



## whill44

whill44 said:


> Alaric Darconville is on the move. I can feel that hot breath on my neck!




WOW! Alaric D. went by so fast I'm starting feel left behind. :laughing:


----------



## Alaric Darconville

millguy said:


> New rules at work have forced me to retire two of my crunchers. I will still keep the ones at home going 24/7.



Ohhh, that explains that. I saw your numbers dwindling...


----------



## Alaric Darconville

whill44 said:


> WOW! Alaric D. went by so fast I'm starting feel left behind. :laughing:



I added a VM on a machine, also added an OptiPlex 755, and my old x3650. Too bad the ATi card in the OptiPlex doesn't work for [email protected]


----------



## Alaric Darconville

My numbers may slowly taper off. I've got old server hardware in a less-than-optimal environment, and may move the the desktop there. I'll be air conditioning that space as I occupy it, and so everything needs to run at idle otherwise. Or I can just crank the duty cycle way down and keep the program running.


----------



## whill44

I completed moving my best cruncher to a new case with better air flow, while still maintaining a smaller size. I'm up and running and hope to continue thru the summer at least. Heat will always be an issue but we'll see how it goes.


----------



## whill44

Alaric Darconville said:


> My numbers may slowly taper off. I've got old server hardware in a less-than-optimal environment, and may move the the desktop there. I'll be air conditioning that space as I occupy it, and so everything needs to run at idle otherwise. Or I can just crank the duty cycle way down and keep the program running.




Yea, summer heat what can you do. By the way congrats on going Gold.


----------



## Alaric Darconville

raggie33 said:


> will my gtx 950 help at all



Definitely!


----------



## Alaric Darconville

whill44 said:


> Yea, summer heat what can you do.


A 1kW power supply makes that machine into a space heater when it cranks up.



> By the way congrats on going Gold.


Thanks! Probably won't last long, after the decline in work units catches up.


----------



## DrafterDan

Another milestone, one million credits! Only took me a year and a half


----------



## whill44

DrafterDan said:


> Another milestone, one million credits! Only took me a year and a half




They say the first million takes the longest.  Congratulations.


----------



## whill44

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*

It's been a while since anyone's posted so here we go. The summer heat is upon us here in NC with a vengeance. The month of July was mostly in the 90's which if you live out west might seem cool but for us here it's dang hot. I believe last summer during this time I was running the dell T3400 during the night to save the ac running so much. This year I decided to experiment with using my outside shed. I can't say why but I've always been under the impression that a computer will fail if forced to run in a hot and humid environment, or will definitely greatly shorten the overall life of the components. My old shed is about 50ft from my home complete with power and thanks to an old apple router used as a bridge for wireless, internet. After two hot days of cleaning and arranging I was ready to sacrifice the dell T3400 to the computer gods. I had 3 gt9600 video cards laying around, so in went two for the dell and and one for another old system I'm only running part time. I used speedfan to run the dell fans on high and started the crunching. The first day of checking the temp in the shed it was 98*F. In the last two or three weeks it's been as high as 100*F most days. On the dell (core 2 quad 2.83GHz) the CPU high temp was 155*F on the other system (core 2 duo 3.00GHz overclocked to 3.3GHz) 165*F. All three video cards (600mhz) run overclocked from 714mhz to 730mhz and the hottest is about 165*F. So far there have been zero heat related problems with this setup. Even though my RAC has lowered and will most likely continue to fall I will be running this way until the end of September first of October. Once the cool weather comes in I'll restart the my best cruncher and catch up then. This has been very educational and fun to oversee and I'll let you know the outcome at the end once I do a tear down inspection, assuming they survive.


----------



## millguy

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*

I'll be interested to see the results of constant running in that type of environment.


----------



## whill44

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*

Some quick observations on the shed seti crunching operation. The temps in the building are about 5*F hotter than the outside ambient temperature. So yesterday it was 85*F with an overcast sky outside, and 90*F inside. I'm using MSI Afterburner on the Dell to monitor the cpu and gpu temperatures and it showed 155* on the cpu, 138* on gpu1 and 158* on gpu2 with the 2 intake fans turned up to 2500 rpms or there about. So far no problems. Just FYI I'm using an old thermaltake 500 watt power supply in place of the dell original which was to small for two gpu's. I've opened both power supply and computer covers to checked for swollen or leaking capacitors which is were I believe the heat damage will manifest itself first before starting the run. The used mechanical hard drives have not had a single glitch or failure which is surprising to me at such high temps and humidity. Still Crunching.


----------



## whill44

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*



millguy said:


> I'll be interested to see the results of constant running in that type of environment.



Two days ago it was very foggy that morning. I didn't have time to check on the shed's environment but it should be safe to say the humidity was high. No problems so far with water collecting on the board, at least during the times I have been checking it. Temps are running 80 to 88 inside this week, still no issues to report.


----------



## millguy

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*

It's amazing the types of environments these things will run in.


----------



## whill44

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*

I've got the Dell T3400 cleared of seti units and on my work bench today, not because of a failure but just to do a close up inspection for heat damage. I'm happy to report it looks and works as good today as it did over a year ago after I found it at the goodwill. Who knows how many hours of run time it had on it before i acquired it. I believe I have 7 months of 24/7 running on it with two video cards installed in all types of environments without a single failure. I checked my past post about shed running and realized I failed to mention I was in the process of scraping these old core 2 duo and quad core computers to make room of newer old equipment. That's when it came to me to use them in this high heat experiment knowing in my heart (naively it turned out) it would be a quick and clean death. So after six weeks of testing with no problems whatsoever I'm going to go ahead and scrap this unit and continue with a slightly higher end system (more money involved ) and we'll see how it goes. Other than the need for space there is the watt per work unit spent. The Dell at 235watts got above 5000 RAC but was leveling off, that's not bad, but for 250watts the AMD FX6300 with a R7 370 video card should almost double that. I will continue running systems in the shed for the time being and let you know of any problems that come up. We should be in mostly hot weather for another 6 weeks at least so there's that to look forward to. 

Still Crunching


----------



## whill44

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*

Yesterday it was 95* outside and 101* in the shed, according to my new digital thermometer. The fx6300 (ID: 8201708) was running 145* with the cpu and gpu just a couple of degrees apart. Not too bad says I. Then i laid my hand on the case it was quite warm and as i slid it back to where the top mounted power supply was it became painful to hold it there. That's Hot! I admit to being a little worried by that but carried on anyway hoping the fire would be brief. 

Still Crunching.


----------



## millguy

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*

Someone got a new medal. Nice A.D:thumbsup:


----------



## Alaric Darconville

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*

I'm a 1%er again! Well, at least as far as [email protected] is concerned.


----------



## whill44

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*



Alaric Darconville said:


> I'm a 1%er again! Well, at least as far as [email protected] is concerned.



Congrats! :twothumbs


----------



## millguy

And whill44 is in the 1% club as well!


----------



## whill44

millguy said:


> And whill44 is in the 1% club as well!




Thanks, I'm finely able to run the main computer now that it's cooled down.


----------



## whill44

I can see millguy has come up golden. Congratulation.


----------



## Alaric Darconville

whill44 said:


> Thanks, I'm finely able to run the main computer now that it's cooled down.


How do those three GTX1050s work out for you? Looks like they'd crush a lone GTX 970. Maybe someday I'll get a 1070 or up to a 1080 Ti.


----------



## whill44

Alaric Darconville said:


> How do those three GTX1050s work out for you? Looks like they'd crush a lone GTX 970. Maybe someday I'll get a 1070 or up to a 1080 Ti.




Actually seti is wrong about the cards. I have a gtx1050 (2gig dual slot), gtx750ti (2gig dual slot) and a gt710 (2gig single slot) installed in this case. I don't know why it says 3 1050s. However based on what I'm seeing the gtx1050 is the best bang for the buck, you get great work flow for the amount of dollars (cost and electricity) spent. I will be replacing the 750ti with a 1050 if it ever goes out on me. I've just ordered a gtx1030 single slot to replace the 710 it'll be my Christmas present, we'll see how it does. I believe the 1050ti 4gig is better for gaming and whatnot but the 1050 is cheaper and has a higher clock rate for seti use. If i were using this machine as my daily driver I might would be saving up for a 1070 or even the 1080 but seti is all it does so I trying to keep the costs to a minimum.


----------



## whill44

Alaric Darconville said:


> How do those three GTX1050s work out for you? Looks like they'd crush a lone GTX 970. Maybe someday I'll get a 1070 or up to a 1080 Ti.




After thinking about your post I got to wondering about the GTX 970. I believed this card to be very powerful but had no real life usage to go by so I checked your stats and if I'm right about this, your i7 computer seems to be maintaining a 13000 avg credit with just this one video card. You CPU is helping somewhat but seemly not fully engaged also the Intel on board video is not involved. In a word Wow! My best system is using three video cards with the Intel on board and 6 of the 8 threads available on the i7 3rd gen CPU running 24/7 and the most it can do is maybe double your avg credit. Again Wow!


----------



## Alaric Darconville

whill44 said:


> After thinking about your post I got to wondering about the GTX 970. I believed this card to be very powerful but had no real life usage to go by so I checked your stats and if I'm right about this, your i7 computer seems to be maintaining a 13000 avg credit with just this one video card. You CPU is helping somewhat but seemly not fully engaged also the Intel on board video is not involved. In a word Wow! My best system is using three video cards with the Intel on board and 6 of the 8 threads available on the i7 3rd gen CPU running 24/7 and the most it can do is maybe double your avg credit. Again Wow!



The 1050 is strangely slower than the 970 (those 30/50/60/70/80s variations really make a difference) but you've got two other cards, so that might tend to even it out a bit, or even put you slightly ahead. I had someone telling me I should upgrade from the 970 to the 1060 (it does have more RAM and is just slightly faster) but I'm going to stay with the same _x_0 or higher each time (like from 970 to 1070 or 1080). 
Although going from a 710 to a 1030 that would be a tremendous leap, I'd probably take it up to a 1050 instead.

What I'd like to find is a PCI-e x8, small form factor GTX 1030. That'd be really nice in my IBM x3650! It's got a PCIe x8 GT 730 right now. I should crank it back up to keep the shed a little warmer 

I almost wonder if using the CPUs slows things down. They certainly don't do much themselves, and it may reduce the frequency at which it stages more work for the CUDA cores. 

Not sure why it isn't using the Intel GPU, though. Probably that wouldn't be wise because that would probably heat things up a bit. I'll let the CUDA cores do the heavy lifting. The i7-6700K is great, for sure, and the system is pretty darn snappy, but this type of computation is so much easier for a real GPU.


----------



## whill44

> The 1050 is strangely slower than the 970 (those 30/50/60/70/80s variations really make a difference) but you've got two other cards, so that might tend to even it out a bit, or even put you slightly ahead. I had someone telling me I should upgrade from the 970 to the 1060 (it does have more RAM and is just slightly faster) but I'm going to stay with the same _x_0 or higher each time (like from 970 to 1070 or 1080).
> Although going from a 710 to a 1030 that would be a tremendous leap, I'd probably take it up to a 1050 instead.



The 970 is most definitely more powerful than a 1050 but the cost to purchase even used is still high. I remember thinking I didn't have the (hobby)money to spend on a single high end card but i could buy cheaper as the money became available and make it up in bulk. Looking back it's about as long as it is wide but made sense at the time :thinking:. The reason for using a 1030 is because of the motherboard design I can only use a single slot card in the third position.




> I almost wonder if using the CPUs slows things down. They certainly don't do much themselves, and it may reduce the frequency at which it stages more work for the CUDA cores.



There's a lot of discussion on that topic. The rule of thumb is if you have more than one GPU you should assign one CPU core per card. But this is only a theory.



> Not sure why it isn't using the Intel GPU, though. Probably that wouldn't be wise because that would probably heat things up a bit. I'll let the CUDA cores do the heavy lifting. The i7-6700K is great, for sure, and the system is pretty darn snappy, but this type of computation is so much easier for a real GPU.



I agree with you about the speed of GPU's over the CPU completely. How much heat the system should endure and the possible long term damage it can cause is something that only you the owner can determine. I was surprised how much bad advice is available about setups from people who swear you should do so and so, only to find in later posts about how some expensive part failed and it was't anything they did.


----------



## psychbeat

My ancient MacBooks are but a single grain on the beach but I still get a kick out of participating. 

U guys are killing it 

[emoji173]️ CPF!


----------



## Alaric Darconville

psychbeat said:


> My ancient MacBooks are but a single grain on the beach but I still get a kick out of participating.


I added my Raspberry Pi3 (using a single core at 75% usage, since even with the heatsink it warms up a little too much with 50% CPUs used. Sure, I could try using two cores and lowering the CPU duty cycle, and maybe that would help eke out a little more overall [email protected] performance). Maybe I could put in a tiny case fan! 

This is the tiniest piece of silicon dust next to your grains of sand.


----------



## psychbeat

Alaric Darconville said:


> I added my Raspberry Pi3 (using a single core at 75% usage, since even with the heatsink it warms up a little too much with 50% CPUs used. Sure, I could try using two cores and lowering the CPU duty cycle, and maybe that would help eke out a little more overall [email protected] performance). Maybe I could put in a tiny case fan!
> 
> This is the tiniest piece of silicon dust next to your grains of sand.



Credits are credits!!

Maybe SETI credit is the next bit coin?!

Heh 

It’s fun using laptops to heat my recording studio in winter - not as effective as all of the tube amps tho...


----------



## whill44

Alaric Darconville said:


> I added my Raspberry Pi3 (using a single core at 75% usage, since even with the heatsink it warms up a little too much with 50% CPUs used. Sure, I could try using two cores and lowering the CPU duty cycle, and maybe that would help eke out a little more overall [email protected] performance). Maybe I could put in a tiny case fan!
> 
> This is the tiniest piece of silicon dust next to your grains of sand.




After reading your post I realized I still had my pi3 setting on the shelf after it started crashing last year while running seti. After a good look I believe the little buzz saw fan I was using is bad and hope that is the only problem. I'm wanting to run all 4 cores like before but a cooling solution has to be found. After studying the problem I noticed my main seti computer has a top exhaust fan blowing out warm air, now that's not ideal but I believe good air flow is what's important. I've fashioned some standoff's using some screws and parts so it can't short against the steel case and it seems to be running fine. It's reading the temps at 75c or 167* degrees using all 4 cores we'll see how it goes.


----------



## whill44

psychbeat said:


> Credits are credits!!
> 
> Maybe SETI credit is the next bit coin?!
> 
> Heh  It’s fun using laptops to heat my recording studio in winter - not as effective as all of the tube amps tho...




Man, wouldn't be great to get some form of payment for this!!!


----------



## Alaric Darconville

whill44 said:


> It's reading the temps at 75c or 167* degrees using all 4 cores we'll see how it goes.



I was hitting 81c with two cores, but I just have the tiny little heatsinks, one for each the CPU and the WiFi chip. Bedroom's been staying really cool this winter, too, so it hitting 81C in a 13C room (177F in a 55F room) means WOW that really strains the processor. It's not overclocked, either.


----------



## whill44

Alaric Darconville said:


> I was hitting 81c with two cores, but I just have the tiny little heatsinks, one for each the CPU and the WiFi chip. Bedroom's been staying really cool this winter, too, so it hitting 81C in a 13C room (177F in a 55F room) means WOW that really strains the processor. It's not overclocked, either.



That seems pretty hot for just 2 cores. Last year I had a pi3 running seti on all 4 cores for several months using the little heat sinks and a case with a small fan on it. It did just fine until late in the summer when it would randomly lock up. The little fan was definitely bad. As I posted earlier I tried running it on top of my computer case fan to cool it and all seemed well but then it started to throw errors on the 4th core. I'm starting to wonder if the seti work units have changed in some way to make it harder for the pi3 to run.


----------



## Alaric Darconville

whill44 said:


> That seems pretty hot for just 2 cores. Last year I had a pi3 running seti on all 4 cores for several months using the little heat sinks and a case with a small fan on it. It did just fine until late in the summer when it would randomly lock up. The little fan was definitely bad. As I posted earlier I tried running it on top of my computer case fan to cool it and all seemed well but then it started to throw errors on the 4th core. I'm starting to wonder if the seti work units have changed in some way to make it harder for the pi3 to run.



It did seem a bit hot. It's in a clear plastic case with some semblance of airflow, but 81C, though... Maybe I've got a bad Pi or that case needs to go.


----------



## DrafterDan

New month, new stats! 
I just broke the two million mark. ET is just days away now


----------



## whill44

DrafterDan said:


> New month, new stats!
> I just broke the two million mark. ET is just days away now



Congratulations, and any day now would be fine with me.


----------



## Kestrel

Hi folks, long time no see, trying to get back up to speed w/ CPF.
Have been running the old laptops, nothing of note on my end.
Looks like the team is currently ranked @ ~279, it does appear that we've slipped a bit.


----------



## Alaric Darconville

Kestrel said:


> Looks like the team is currently ranked @ ~279, it does appear that we've slipped a bit.


Blame my electric bill for me slowing down


----------



## whill44

Alaric Darconville said:


> Blame my electric bill for me slowing down




I will be following you shortly.


----------



## StarHalo

I started with [email protected] with my 486-66, stopped in the Pentium II era because I did the math and figured out I was spending around $30/mo in electricity to leave the app running. Today's machines are obviously much more energy efficient; has anyone here with a <5 year old machine calculated the energy cost of 24/7 participation?


----------



## whill44

StarHalo said:


> I started with [email protected] with my 486-66, stopped in the Pentium II era because I did the math and figured out I was spending around $30/mo in electricity to leave the app running. Today's machines are obviously much more energy efficient; has anyone here with a <5 year old machine calculated the energy cost of 24/7 participation?



I'm running a AMD A10-7860K cpu with 3 Geforce GT1030 gpus. The cpu is rated at 65 watts max and I'm only using 2 cores leaving the other two for the computer and youtube watching. The 3 cards are rated at 35 watts each max. So far I'm maintaining 15000 to as high as 17200 rac depending on work type. Right now the house is 75*F and the computer ups reads 190watts. The powerchute software monitoring the ups says at 13cent per KWH it's costing me $20.69 per month. I would say that is petty close. To clarify I'm using the on chip video to watch youtube as the 1030's are to choppy to use while running seti. Hope this helps.


----------



## Kestrel

StarHalo said:


> I started with [email protected] with my 486-66, stopped in the Pentium II era because I did the math and figured out I was spending around $30/mo in electricity to leave the app running. Today's machines are obviously much more energy efficient; has anyone here with a <5 year old machine calculated the energy cost of 24/7 participation?


I have two of my laptops running [email protected] at work - which gets around the 'no other software' rule for work computers - so /that/ electricity is free, lol.


----------



## Alaric Darconville

I have one of those 12V solar panels for keeping a car battery topped off-- I should kludge a quick and dirty solution to where it attempts to keep the batteries charged that power a Raspbery Pi...


----------



## DrafterDan

I'm still plugging away, helping look for ET. Only in the 25% range, but I'm in it for the long haul!

Just cleared 3 million this week. I think it's cool


----------



## Kestrel

Hi there Dan,
Still doing my part as well; with the cooler fall temperatures (and lower interior/house temps), I may up the duty cycle on a few of my machines ...


----------



## whill44

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*

Hello everyone. 
I hope you're doing well and ready for the coming holidays. With the cool weather finally here and some used parts coming in, I'm ready to turn the wick back up on the seti project. Although the amd A10-7860 with the 3 gt1030's did a good job over the summer I wasn't happy with the over all avg credit per watt used, so I went looking for another cheap intel motherboard. I finally found one I could afford, and big enough to run 3 video cards total. Also got two used 1050 cards for a good price. I now have a i5 3470 (4core 4 thread) soon to be a i7 3770 (4core 8 thread) with two gtx1050's and a gt1030 running. It's using about 190 watts give or take same as the amd but were the A10-7860 settled down to 11500 RAC, I'm hoping for more from the intel setup. I really like building with this old hardware and look forward to helping us move up on the ratings board. Still Crunching!


----------



## Kestrel

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*

Hey, was just thinking about this old thread & happy to see that it was still going, more or less. 

Still running my old laptop 'farm'; a couple of them are in my office at work so at least that's free wattage. I have turned down my 4-core Android just a notch this past summer because the prior battery only lasted 14 months before severe swelling - reduced lifetime due to heat - a 12 month warranty on that of course. 

So ~$100 at Batteries Plus and I was back in business.
I have found a nice little app that does a good job of monitoring battery temp, so have now configured things so that the battery only gets to ~36degC (max) rather than 40C previously.

The price we pay for workunits.


----------



## whill44

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*

Well, summer is here and it's time to shut down my machine in the house. I'm not sure what I might cobble together this year if anything to run with lower RAC to reduce the heat output. The outside shed is still an option but requires a lot of setup. We'll see.


----------



## Kestrel

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*

Ya I know; house is warming up here as well so have throttled down one on my laptops. But am still chipping away at E.T.


----------



## DrafterDan

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*

I'm still having this work in the background on my desktop. Just surpassed 5 million. ET is just days away now!


----------



## whill44

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*

Way to go Dan. I'm sure your right, just a few more days.:tinfoil:


----------



## Kestrel

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*

Yup, it's probably that signal peak not far from the left side of your graph, lol. 
With the cooler winter weather I've turned up the CPU loads for my computers a little.


----------



## vadimax

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*

Are you sure they do not use your computer for bitcoin or some other crap mining?


----------



## Kestrel

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*

Feel free to do your own research /before/ making unsubstantiated accusations; yes ?


----------



## whill44

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*

Well, it's been awhile. I found a couple of bitcoin mining cards (P106-100) for a good price, these are the gtx1060s without video output. I wasn't sure they would even work on seti but Wow what a difference. The two gtx1050's average credit was 20,000+- now I'm at 34,000 with no other changes. They use a bit more power about 310watts vs 230watts for the 1050's, this is for the whole computer. I still maintain the gtx1050 is the best bang for the buck, price and power usage. Since the cards are doing so good for seti I've moved the cpu to cancer research, which makes me feel better about the resources used. This computer is hooked to my living room tv since it's on 24/7 so I use it to watch youtube and tonight the super bowl 2020. Good Times..


----------



## Kestrel

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*

Thanks for the update; still plugging away over here; my ancient laptops are more ancient, is all. 
Will probably be able to replace one or two of my oldest with modest upgrades relatively soon ...


----------



## Kestrel

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*

I see this new notification from [email protected]; looks like the end of an era. :-/



> *[email protected]: [email protected] hibernation*
> On March 31, the volunteer computing part of [email protected] will stop distributing work and will go into hibernation.
> 
> We're doing this for two reasons:
> 
> 1) Scientifically, we're at the point of diminishing returns; basically, we've analyzed all the data we need for now.
> 
> 2) It's a lot of work for us to manage the distributed processing of data. We need to focus on completing the back-end analysis of the results we already have, and writing this up in a scientific journal paper.
> 
> However, [email protected] is not disappearing. The web site and the message boards will continue to operate. We hope that other UC Berkeley astronomers will find uses for the huge computing capabilities of [email protected] for SETI or related areas like cosmology and pulsar research. If this happens, [email protected] will start distributing work again. We'll keep you posted about this.
> 
> If you're currently running [email protected] on your computer, we encourage you to attach to other BOINC-based projects as well. Or use Science United and sign up to do astronomy. You can stay attached to [email protected], of course, but you won't get any jobs until we find new applications.
> 
> We're extremely grateful to all of our volunteers for supporting us in many ways during the past 20 years. Without you there would be no [email protected] We're excited to finish up our original science project, and we look forward to what comes next.



Thoughts?

Edit: A brief perusal of the available projects comes up with [email protected], finding gravity waves.
Once the volunteer computing portion of [email protected] winds down in a month or two, I'd be happy to create a CPF team there if there is consensus as to team interest ?


----------



## whill44

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*

20+ years, that's a long time. I'm sorry to see it end. I would like to recommend World Community Grid (cancer research) as one choice. I also like [email protected] and will be running it too because it uses my mining gpu's. Another good choice might be [email protected] I've tried a couple of these in the past but always came back to seti, it was just more fun.


----------



## Kestrel

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*

I just got two newer laptops (still old/used) as a personal upgrade, as my older machines aren't up for Win10.
So along with a laptop I have use of, I have been able to triple my recent average credit to ~6000.

Am hoping to do a good run on the last workunits; I see that Team CandlePowerForums is ranked at #223 for recent output, just below the University of Oregon (and above Denmark and Austria)
https://setiathome.berkeley.edu/top_teams.php?sort_by=expavg_credit&offset=220

A couple years ago we had gotten as high as #160, but time does march on doesn't it;


Kestrel said:


> Looks like things have settled down @ #160 plus/minus, with Team IBM and the entire Christian religion only a few slots above us.


----------



## Kestrel

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*

Reading the main 'Hibernation' thread over at the S @ H forums;



> What we were doing is finding signals in the raw radio recording (this is like if you record everything that goes into your radio antenna, so you listen to all radio stations at ones and hear only noise). Essentially we were tuning for the radio stations, just a lot more precisely. And we reported every single signal we found. We found a lot.
> 
> The problem is: How to tell, if these "signals" are really E.T. or from earth or natural phenomena or just random patterns in random noise that look like signals? This is the next step in the analysis.
> 
> We essentially reduced a large mind-boggling heap of recorded noise data, to a neat, but still very large, list of signal data. Our combined computing power did the hardest part of the analysis (hard as in raw number of computations), but the rest of it is still hard.
> 
> But the bad part is: The second part of the analysis essentially requires to have the whole set of data. It is a task that can't be split up into small WUs like the search for signals in the raw recording, where everybody looked just at a small part of the whole recording. It simply is no task that can be done with distributed computing.
> 
> Earlier they thought they could do both parts in parallel, but it turned out they were constantly using their time to fix problems with the BOINC part and they simply don't have the money to hire people to take care of these, so they could concentrate on the second part. But they kept going and trying this for years, it is hardly surprising that they at some point come to the conclusion that it won't work, so they have to stop the BOINC part.
> 
> What is meant by diminishing returns can be only understood if you think in terms of probability. The Arecibo telescope has scanned every pixel in the part of the sky it can look at several times already. Sure, it is possible that we may find E.T. if we keep looking, but if we looked at some spot for 10 times already and there was nothing, how likely is it that we look a 11th time and suddenly find something? If E.T. is not already in the signals we found so far, there is only a tiny bit of more prabability it will be in the upcoming signals to gain, but the effort of keeping the project running stays the same.



Basically, maintenance of the first part of the project was occupying too much time re: their limited personnel; so by putting 'our part' in hibernation, staff will be able to prioritize the back-end phase of the overall analysis. Not a bad idea really.


----------



## whill44

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*



Kestrel said:


> I just got two newer laptops (still old/used) as a personal upgrade, as my older machines aren't up for Win10.
> So along with a laptop I have use of, I have been able to triple my recent average credit to ~6000;



That's a big increase, like you I've also upgraded my machine only to find out the end is near. 



Kestrel said:


> Am hoping to do a good run on the last workunits;



Let's finish strong.



Kestrel said:


> A couple years ago we had gotten as high as #160, but time does march on doesn't it;



Those were the days.. :rock:


----------



## Kestrel

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*



whill44 said:


> [...] Let's finish strong.


So my recent hardware additions have brought my RAC up from ~2000 to 8500 now; our team ranking has crept up to #213;
https://setiathome.berkeley.edu/top_teams.php?sort_by=expavg_credit&offset=200

I have set each instance of SETI to have a minimum of 10 days of workunits, plus up to an additional 10 days; so to at least fill up my queue until they run dry.

I recently downloaded what turned out to be a very nice PC monitoring program ("Open Hardware Monitor" BTW), only to find that the CPU cores were holding steady at 104 deg C  in one machine, and another one was at 98C.
/Not good/ for hardware longevity, so I toned down those a bit.


----------



## whill44

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*

I'm trying both [email protected] and [email protected] So far folding is having a lot of trouble with supplying work units, also it's too "automatic" but maybe I'm just being moody about seti coming to a end.


----------



## whill44

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*

Kestrel made the top 1% badge. Congrats! :twothumbs:twothumbs


----------



## raggie33

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*

Is there a ios devive software


----------



## Alaric Darconville

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*

Dang, the end of an era 

Maybe I'll switch to Folding @ Home


----------



## whill44

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*



Alaric Darconville said:


> Dang, the end of an era
> 
> Maybe I'll switch to Folding @ Home




As a moderator if you wanted to start a cpf team with one of the disease research projects I'll run with you for the winter.


----------



## Kestrel

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*



Alaric Darconville said:


> Dang, the end of an era


Ya I know, just over 20 years; at least we had a good finish here. :-/

+1 on somebody starting a CPF team for another distributed computing project; I have no strong feelings toward any particular project so wouldn't be a good Team Admin; if it was physics related I might send a few CPU cycles that way though ...


----------



## Kestrel

*Re: Announcing **Team CandlePowerForums** for [email protected] !*

With regards to the radio telescope at Puerto Rico; looks like the NSF will be closing it permanently. 
On Nov.6, one of the main supporting cables snapped, causing further damage - a rather discouraging (older) pic of the earlier damage is at the AP news story below:

https://apnews.com/article/science-...jodie-foster-b63df9ec84a876ab1c2e665f20e402e4


----------

